# Ovunque fossi, riuscivo sempre a tornare a casa



## Clerry

Bonjour !
Hier, en parlant avec une copine, je lui parlais de mes premiers jours en France en lui disant que je me trompais sistematiquement de route.
Je voulais lui dire "Ovunque fossi, riuscivo sempre a tornare a casa"
je lui ai dit "où que j'étais, j'arrivais tout le temps à rentrer à la maison".
 Elle m'a dit que la phrase n'était pas correcte, et elle m'a proposé "où que je sois, j'arrivais tout le temps à rentrer à la maison". 
Ça me sonne très mal. 
Si on parlait au présent, pas de soucis: "où que je sois, j'arrive tout le temps à rentrer à la maison", mais quand la principal est à l'imparfait, je suis perdue 

Merci à qui voudra m'éclairer 



> *Devi inserire la frase ORIGINALE nel titolo del thread, non la tua traduzione*
> Come  devo scegliere i *titoli delle discussioni*?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Clerry,
Oui, en français courant, nous avons (quasiment) perdu l'usage du subjonctif imparfait et nous le remplaçons par le subjonctif présent, ce qui ne manque évidemment pas de choquer les italophones. Dans le cas qui nous occupe, la locution "où que" réclame le subjonctif. Anciennement, on disait "où que je fusse, j'arrivais toujours à rentrer chez moi", ce qui est toujours juste, mais depuis longtemps, on dit plus souvent "où que je sois, j'arrivais...". À l'écrit, par contre, on rencontre encore souvent ce subjonctif imparfait.


----------



## Clerry

Merci Matoupaschat pour la réponse precise et rapide
E grazie Paul per aver cambiato il titolo del thread, farò più attenzione


----------



## matoupaschat

J'oubliais de dire qu'on peut très facilement tourner la difficulté en disant "partout où j'étais, j'arrivais toujours à rentrer à la maison"


----------



## Clerry

Je ne la connaissais pas !! Merci beaucoup, ça m'aide énormement! Je suis sûre de ne plus me tromper
Si je passe par Liège, tu as gagné un gâteau


----------

